# +++ Türchen 22 +++



## Spaßfischer (22. Dezember 2022)

Bei meinen Abenteuern mit dem Kanu auf dem Edersee...
Größe L


----------



## Racklinger (22. Dezember 2022)

Einen dicken Waller aus der Donau ziehen


----------



## 49er (22. Dezember 2022)

Der Captain würde nächstes Jahr mit nach Norwegen kommen.
Kleidergröße: L


----------



## vermesser (22. Dezember 2022)

Ach die nehm ich im Urlaub mit nach Griechenland, vielleicht klappt es endlich mit einem Räuber vom Ufer ;-) . 

Kleidergröße...Irgendwas zwischen L und XXL...kommt drauf an, wie das ausfällt....


----------



## Mescalero (22. Dezember 2022)

Die Haken würde ich mit einem AB-User gegen friedliche tauschen und damit endlich mal eine Barbe fangen.

Gr. L


----------



## Kehrinho (22. Dezember 2022)

Wäre mein Begleiter bei meine Abenteuern in Dänemark 2023 

Gr. XL


----------



## ulist (22. Dezember 2022)

Ostsee xl


----------



## hanzz (22. Dezember 2022)

Ab in den Süüüüüüüüüüden. Egal wo.
Nilbarsch in Afrika, Thunfisch in der Karibik, Arapaima in Brasilien.

Die Haken würde ich aber verschenken, da auf die Fische mit Einzelhaken gefischt wird.

Kleidergröße S - M


----------



## Riesenangler (22. Dezember 2022)

Beim Welsansitz.
Und minimum 5xl, eher 6-7 XL. Da wirds doch wieder eng. Weil an so normal gewachsene Menschen wie mich denkt ja immer keiner.


----------



## plinse (22. Dezember 2022)

Das wäre die optimale Ergänzung für die Bootsüberführungen Kanaran - Mittelmeer und zurück. Sonnenschutz und gute Harken.
Auf den Touren habe ich bisher auch meine größten Fische gefangen 
Größe M


----------



## pulpot (22. Dezember 2022)

Mit dem Kayak auf der Adria. Mit VMC biegt sich hoffentlich nicht wieder der Haken auf, wie diesen Sommer:






						Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!
					

Hätte ja sein können, dass die von Fischen attackiert wurden :D Konnte ja keiner ahnen, dass du das warst.   Hier nun das Video vom Urlaub von meinem Papa. War etwas schwierig, weils einfach an Filmmaterial fehlt, aber Mero ist geil und am Ende gibts ziemlich nice Delfine.




					anglerboard.de
				




Größe L.


----------



## Wavedancer (22. Dezember 2022)

An der Ostseeküste vom Boot aus auf Meerforelle. Am liebsten in lauen Frühsommerabenden.
Kleidergröße : XL


----------



## Double2004 (22. Dezember 2022)

Bester Preis ever!

Ich würde den Pullover selbstverständlich beim nächsten Norwegentrip tragen. Die Drillinge kämen hier an meine Lieblingswobbler. Bin von VMC sowieso überzeugt.
Größe M


----------



## Bene MK1 (22. Dezember 2022)

Mit dem Bellyboat auf den Inn

Größe XL


----------



## Seele (22. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde glaub ich passend dem Huchen nachstellen. 
Größe vermutlich 3XL, fällt sicher kleiner aus.


----------



## Aalzheimer (22. Dezember 2022)

Nach Langeland, ist doch klar. Körbchengröße XXL


----------



## Kräuterquark (22. Dezember 2022)

Pike-fischen in Schweden.
Größe M-L


----------



## luk1x (22. Dezember 2022)

Fischen an der Donau in Ungarn. Größe L


----------



## kingandre88 (22. Dezember 2022)

Drücke allen hier die Daumen


----------



## FischerKing (22. Dezember 2022)

Ganz klar ab an die Hunte auf Hecht, Zander und Wels. 
Kleidergröße spätestens nach Weihnachten wieder L


----------



## Paddi (22. Dezember 2022)

Der Captain würde nächstes Jahr mit nach Norwegen kommen.
und mir viel glück bringen zum Heilbutt
Und was mir viel wichtiger ist es ist das 1 und lieder auch das letzte mal wo mein Vater ich ihn sein Traum Nach  norwegen erfüllen kann da iohn das gesundheitlich sehr schlecht gehr
Kleidergröße: L


----------



## BastE (22. Dezember 2022)

Mich würde es mal Richtung Norwegen ziehen. Oder auch auf die Azoren!

Die Haken  würden aber vermutlich vorher mit einem Hecht Bekanntschaft machen. ;-) Größe L sollte passen!


----------



## Rheinspezie (22. Dezember 2022)

Auf Waller am Vereinssee - habe an einem abgelegenen Platz einen buckeln sehen und bin sonst kein WallerJäger... 

R. S. 

P. S. : Wenn ich Gewinne, teile ich meine Größen mit.


----------



## Angler9999 (22. Dezember 2022)

Meine XL Schwedentour braucht so etwas.


----------



## Bronni (22. Dezember 2022)

am Bodden auf Hechte, 3XL


----------



## Lichty (22. Dezember 2022)

Hi das Tackle würde meine Bellybottabenteuer auf dem Süß- und Salzwasser bereichern. Größe L müsste dazu passen


----------



## Ron73 (22. Dezember 2022)

Bei meiner ersten Norwegentour irgendwann.
Größe vorsichtshalber XL, falls ich bis dahin noch wachsen sollte.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (22. Dezember 2022)

Der Kapitän würde mit mir auf ein Ostsee Abenteuer gehen. 

Größe L wäre passend


----------



## Skott (22. Dezember 2022)

Mit dem Captain würde ich den Hechten am Baldeneysee nachstellen wollen...
Kleidergröße "L"


----------



## Niklas32 (22. Dezember 2022)

Die Sachen würden in der norwegenkiste landen. 

Größe wäre XL


----------



## STRULIK (22. Dezember 2022)

Nach Schweden mit dem Kajak
Größe L


----------



## schwerhoeriger (22. Dezember 2022)

Am Rhein beim Grundeln ausdrillen....... Größe XL


----------



## Gert-Show (22. Dezember 2022)

Der kommt mit nach Norwegen  
(M bzw. 48)


----------



## Jason (22. Dezember 2022)

Mich würde es an die Teiche zu den Hechten ziehen. 

Größe  XL


----------



## tobiasfuchs1988 (22. Dezember 2022)

Um nen dicken Rheinbollen zu ziehen

Größe XXL


----------



## compresiceps (22. Dezember 2022)

In der Weser auf Wels.
Größe  XXXL


----------



## alter Neusser (22. Dezember 2022)

Also angeln Norwegen.
Und Kleidergröße da werd ich ja fast rot 3 Xl .


----------



## Hering 58 (22. Dezember 2022)

Ganz klar in Hamburg auf Hecht, Zander 


Größe XXL


----------



## silverfish (22. Dezember 2022)

Natürlich an Hechtblinker,Wobbler und Pilker würde die Drillies montiert.
Gr. XXXL


----------



## masu1963 (22. Dezember 2022)

Ostsee
Größe L


----------



## rob (22. Dezember 2022)

ich würde damit im kommenden jahr in norwegen fischen und auch zum welsangeln würde ich sie verwenden! ich bin ein XLer… 
lg rob


----------



## u-see fischer (22. Dezember 2022)

Im kommenden Jahr in Südthailand in der Andamanensee.
Größe XL


----------



## DUSpinner (22. Dezember 2022)

Für den Fang eines Exos > 1 m
Gr. L  noch...


----------



## dawurzelsepp (22. Dezember 2022)

Angelabenteuer auf Wels und Zander  in der Größe M.


----------



## pikehunter (22. Dezember 2022)

Raubfischangeln auf der mecklenburgischen Seenplatte und in den Niederlanden.
Kleidergröße: L


----------



## punkarpfen (22. Dezember 2022)

Ostsee M-L


----------



## ullsok (22. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde die Kaptain Drillinge gerne mal beim GT Fischen auf den Malediven ausprobieren. 
Größe XL


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (22. Dezember 2022)

Griechenland und Norwegen stehen nächstes Jahr auf dem Programm. 

Noch passt XL, in einer Woche?


----------



## wolverine 7878 (22. Dezember 2022)

Nachts an der Elbe auf Zander, zu allen Jahreszeiten. Größe M wäre passend. tight lines


----------



## Freizeit (22. Dezember 2022)

Angeln im Mittelmeer 

Größe XL


----------



## Phoenix84 (22. Dezember 2022)

Die würden mit nach Norwegen gehen, 3XL


----------



## jupp4711 (22. Dezember 2022)

Würdenach Norwegen mit gehen xxl


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (22. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde die Sachen nach Helgoland mitnehmen, aber auch zu heimischen Flüssen, wie Zenn und Regnitz. Größe XL.


----------



## f4c3onl1n3 (22. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde Kaptain mitnehmen, auf unsere nächsten Wohnwagentouren durch die Niederlande.
Größe XL
Schöne Feiertage.


----------



## Mooskugel (22. Dezember 2022)

Auf jeden Fall beim schon geplanten Sommerurlaub in Nordholland und dann bei den üblichen Touren in die nähere und weitere Umgebung.

Und XL muss es schon sein, wenn slim fit dann auch gerne ein X mehr.


----------



## kuttenkarl (22. Dezember 2022)

Für Hecht und Wels in unserem Vereinssee.     Gr. XL


----------



## Ruhrpottkopp (22. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde schon lange gerne mal im Mittelmeer oder auf den Kanaren angeln. 

Größe: L


----------



## laraque (22. Dezember 2022)

Bei mir ist noch eine Rechnung in Zeeland offen…
Größe L, oder wenn’s kleiner ausfällt auch XL


----------



## Oanga83 (22. Dezember 2022)

An unseren Alpenseen beim Hechtschleppen
XL könnte passen


----------



## KadeTTHH (22. Dezember 2022)

Ab auf die Ostsee, auf den Fisch der 1000  Würfe.... den großen Dorsch.
Größe 7XL bitte.


----------



## Frieder (22. Dezember 2022)

Auf die ganz Dicken in Norwegen oder auf die Färöer sind die Haken genau richtig.
Dabei braucht man auch vernünftige Bekleidung in XXXL, damit es auch schön warm ist.


----------



## Kay1 (22. Dezember 2022)

Für Angelabenteuer auf der Hamburger Alster. Meine Kleidergröße ist XXL


----------



## Silvio.i (22. Dezember 2022)

Ostern auf den Kanaren. Thunfischangeln!
Größe XL


----------



## Made90 (22. Dezember 2022)

Das wäre genau das richtige für meinen Norwegen Urlaub, sieht echt chic aus  

Meine Größe ist L 

Allen viel Glück


----------



## deleo (22. Dezember 2022)

Auf einen schönen Ansitz an der Aue. XL


----------



## Jonny1985 (22. Dezember 2022)

Meine Größe ist L

Raubfischangeln in Hamburg !!!


----------



## aristagon (22. Dezember 2022)

Köderfisch auf Hecht u barsch an der weser.  Größe L


----------



## Rheinangler (22. Dezember 2022)

Mir würde das Set sehr gut zu Gesicht stehen, denn in  2023 geht´s auf die Malediven und da könnte ich stabile Haken sehr gut brauchen.... 
Die Größe ist XL


----------



## Radger89 (22. Dezember 2022)

Egal, den nehme ich immer mit 
Größe XL


----------



## Aalbändiger (22. Dezember 2022)

Kommt nächstes Jahr mit nach Norwegen.
Größe S


----------



## Rheinangler1986 (22. Dezember 2022)

Er würde natürlich mit an den Rhein kommen. Ich habe Größe XL.


----------



## yukonjack (22. Dezember 2022)

Sicher zum Gelben Riff
Größe XXL


----------



## Timbo78 (22. Dezember 2022)

Eigentlich heißt es ja "nimm mich mit Kapitain auf die Reise..." aber dann nehmen wir halt mal den Kapitain mit. Ist bei uns noch nicht sicher, ob es nächstes Jahr nach Skandinavien oder in die Niederlande geht, aber definitiv in Küstennähe und dann auch definitiv mal aufs Wasser. Und da wäre dieser Kapitain dann auf jeden Fall dabei. Und da ich große Hände habe, wäre 2XL passend


----------



## Riesenangler (22. Dezember 2022)

KadeTTHH schrieb:


> Ab auf die Ostsee, auf den Fisch der 1000  Würfe.... den großen Dorsch.
> Größe 7XL bitte.


Dann hast du das gleiche Problem wie ich. Alles gibt es nur in Zwergengrößen.


----------



## nordfisching (22. Dezember 2022)

Geht mit nach Norwegen.


----------



## chum (22. Dezember 2022)

Mit Capitano nach Senja.
Gösse L


----------



## Waidbruder (22. Dezember 2022)

An de Waterkant gehts, in grösse M .


----------



## warrior (22. Dezember 2022)

Würde perfekt für meinem Oman Trip Mitte Januar passen, für Thun und GT.
Größe M


----------



## Dominik79 (22. Dezember 2022)

Der Captain würde mich im alltag begleiten.

Größe XL


----------



## Mikaslav (22. Dezember 2022)

Der Kaptain würde im Frühjahr mit nach Schweden kommen ...


----------



## Köppi67 (22. Dezember 2022)

Würde an den oberfränkischen Main gehen. 
Größe XL


----------



## prinz1 (22. Dezember 2022)

Hallo!
Damit geht es bei uns auf den Seen auf Waller! Gute Größen massenhaft vorhanden!
Kleidergröße bitte S da das Shirt mein Neffe bekommen soll!
Danke

Jens


----------



## blumax (22. Dezember 2022)

überall wo ich angle in grösse m


----------



## Kochtopf Angler (22. Dezember 2022)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> *Türchen 22
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 427251
> 
> ...


----------



## Kochtopf Angler (22. Dezember 2022)

Sehr gerne würde ich es an der Elbe tragen zum angeln auf Zander und Wels meine Größe ist die 54


----------



## MichaG (22. Dezember 2022)

Nächstes Jahr nach Norwegen im Juni!! Größe XXXL


----------



## Verstrahlt (22. Dezember 2022)

Hechtangeln in Schweden. Gr. XXL


----------



## Forelle74 (22. Dezember 2022)

Mich würde es an die Adria oder ans Mittelmeer ziehen.
Von den Klippen oder vom Boot aus 
Kleidergröße XL


----------



## Mikesch (22. Dezember 2022)

Für die Abenteuer am heimischen Fluss oder See.
Größe: XXL od. XXXL Kommt auf die Ärmellänge an, bei über 2m Spannweite.


----------



## lukaschek1 (22. Dezember 2022)

Schweriner See

XL


----------



## taurus_ (22. Dezember 2022)

Nächstes Jahr zum Flyfishing in die USA.
Größe M


----------



## rhinefisher (22. Dezember 2022)

Weiß ich nicht - aber mir fällt schon was ein... .


----------



## Odolvinga (22. Dezember 2022)

Das shirt in Größe xl wäre meine neue Uniform beim Schlauchboot fahren auf der Sauer und Obermosel.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (22. Dezember 2022)

Farben gefallen mir ganz gut… Mann könnte das Shirt bei den passenden Temperaturen öfter mal zum angeln anziehen, egal wo… Und Zubehör ist eh immer gut, hat jeder mehr als man braucht….Größe xl…


----------



## Thunder (22. Dezember 2022)

XXL


----------



## TapferesScheiderlein (22. Dezember 2022)

Kajak Tour in Schweden

XXL


----------



## JaKla (22. Dezember 2022)

Zum Aalangeln am Rhein.
Größe XL


----------



## Coastlinegroupie (22. Dezember 2022)

Beim Fischen auf den Kanaren. 
Größe XS/S


----------



## davidhecht (22. Dezember 2022)

Auf Hecht am Baggersee gr L


----------



## Slappy (22. Dezember 2022)

Uijuijui... Das Türchen ist mal mega! 
Die Haken muss ich erst sehen. 
Der Rest könnte mich aber bei den wärmeren Temperaturen immer und überall begleiten. 
Die Größe ist inzwischen bei 2XL. 
Das Sitz zwar oft etwas locker aber das ist mir lieber


----------



## Jan_Cux (22. Dezember 2022)

Meerforelle XXL


----------



## RavensWiederkehr (22. Dezember 2022)

Wechsel der Haken von Blinker und Gummis und dann mit Größe M auf Hecht.


----------



## kv2408 (22. Dezember 2022)

Der Captain würde mir bestimmt beim ersten Waller vom Bodensee helfen



Habe übrigens Größe L


----------



## Mr. Sprock (22. Dezember 2022)

Mir gefällt, dass VMC mit neuen Haken kommt.    
Der 6x wäre womöglich auch etwas für Waller.    
Auch finde ich es sehr gut, dass die Drillinge gleich widerhakenlos angeboten werden.    
Was ich von VMC wirklich schade finde ist, dass sie, soweit ich informiert bin, keine Großpackungen mehr für Händler anbieten.    
Ich würde die Haken gerne auf Hecht und auf Wels verwenden.     
Zu Kleidergröße bräuchte ich die Größentabelle. Die Größe müsste zwischen L und 2XL liegen.
Evtl. auch in Gr. S in der ich es weitergeben könnte.


----------



## NR.9 (22. Dezember 2022)

Angelabenteuer in Slowenien schön mal auf Marmorata Forellen angeln das wäre was ... Größe XXL


----------



## orca82 (22. Dezember 2022)

An die Ostsee! 
XL


----------



## FischFreund84 (22. Dezember 2022)

Damit würde es in den Niederlanden auf Hecht gehen. Größe XL


----------



## el.Lucio (22. Dezember 2022)

Angelurlaub in Kroatien. Größe XL


----------



## Tenchion (22. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde glatt mit dem Käptn in Norwegen aufs Meer rausschippern und versuchen, nen dicken Butt zu landenGröße M wäre super


----------



## Minimax2 (22. Dezember 2022)

L ;  auf die besseren Welse in der Elbe wär das ne Maßnahme.


----------



## Kiri86 (22. Dezember 2022)

! Bei einem Trip mit Hausboot durch die Mecklenburgische Seenplate würde ich das anziehen.( in Größe :  L ) !


----------



## Ingenieux (22. Dezember 2022)

Das Set wäre ein toller Begleiter beim Hechtfischen in Schweden. Ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen.
Viel Glück auch allen anderen und noch eine schöne Adventszeit!


----------



## nostradamus (22. Dezember 2022)

Hecht angeln am Edersee! 

XXL


----------



## Localhorst (22. Dezember 2022)

Hausboot auf der Müritz. Xxl


----------



## wulfy3 (22. Dezember 2022)

Mit dem Bellyboat auf die Ostsee
4XL


----------



## Tricast (22. Dezember 2022)

Rotaugen stippen mit Kleidergröße 28


----------



## Inior (22. Dezember 2022)

Huiiii, hot! Mich zöge es damit wieder nach Skandinavien aufs Kanu... Da mögen manche müde lächeln, aber für mich ist das echter Nervenkitzel vom Kanu aus zu angeln
Kleidergröße wäre 46,damit man noch was drunterziehen kann


----------



## Stippi68 (22. Dezember 2022)

Auf der Ostsee auf Dorsch. Kleidergröße 44


----------



## JottU (22. Dezember 2022)

Angeln in Dänemark. Gr M


----------



## Nikesd (22. Dezember 2022)

Den *Kaptain würde mich auf der nächsten Kutter Tour begleiten. Größe xxl bitte danke *


----------



## BaFO (22. Dezember 2022)

Mit dem Bellyboat oder Kajak über verschiedene Flüsse!
(Also mit Bellyboat….hab kein Kajak)
Gr.L
LG Max


----------



## EnnoKvs (22. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde den Kaptain direkt morgen mit an die Ostsee nehmen quasi Einstimmen für das was kommt!!!
L is das Stichwort


----------



## Minimax (22. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde die tollen Haken für's Deadbaiting verwenden. 
Das Langarmshirt könnte mir gute Dienste für müssige Nachmittage oder Abende in der Minicave leisten, ähnlich einem Schlafanzugoberteil.


----------



## Sepp Meier (22. Dezember 2022)

Auf kapitale Lachse in Dänemark  ansonsten xl.


----------



## loete1970 (23. Dezember 2022)

Auf Zanderjagd in Schweden, Größe L


----------



## litzbarski (23. Dezember 2022)

Hallo, ich würde die Drillinge an unseren Talsperren und in Schweden am Kalvsjön einsetzen wollen.
Gr. XL


----------



## Hering 58 (23. Dezember 2022)

Und wer hat gewonnen?


----------



## Anglerboard Redaktion (23. Dezember 2022)

Und der Gewinner lautet:
Spaßfischer 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
Bitte sende uns Deine Adresse per PN.


----------



## hanzz (23. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch an Spaßfischer


----------



## Kräuterquark (23. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch


----------



## Jason (23. Dezember 2022)




----------



## Mescalero (23. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch Spaßfischer !


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch!


----------



## Aalzheimer (23. Dezember 2022)




----------



## taurus_ (23. Dezember 2022)

...schade. Hatte ich gerne gehabt.

Glückwunsch an den Gewinner!


----------



## Luis2811 (23. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch


----------



## yukonjack (23. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch


----------



## Gert-Show (23. Dezember 2022)




----------



## STRULIK (23. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch!


----------



## Spaßfischer (23. Dezember 2022)

DANKE, ich freue mich sehr


----------



## kuttenkarl (23. Dezember 2022)




----------



## Rheinspezie (23. Dezember 2022)

R. S.


----------



## Riesenangler (23. Dezember 2022)

. Glüchwunsch.


----------



## Vanner (23. Dezember 2022)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch.


----------



## Hering 58 (23. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch Spaßfischer


----------



## Astacus74 (23. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch


Gruß Frank


----------



## dawurzelsepp (24. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch


----------

